# Cognitive Decline Study - Times report



## KateF (Jan 4, 2009)

There is quite a scarey report about diabetes appearing to cause cognitive decline early on http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/health/article5447148.ece. 

Two quotes from the article:

"Researchers at the University of Alberta found that semantic speed and higher functions such as planning, organising and paying attention to details were noticeably worse in patients with type 2 diabetes than in healthy adults."

"Professor Dixon says that people with serious cases of type 2 diabetes should be screened for these cognitive effects to make sure they get the right medication and advice on diet or mental training. ?There could be some ways to compensate for these declines, at least early and with proper management,? he said."

I've no idea what he means by "serious" type 2, and looking down the page they compared 41 diabetics with over 400 non-diabetics, which doesn't seem a very big pool, and I can't see details on how representative the 41 were.  Be interesting to see if anyone else spots more detailed reporting on this study.
________
Expert insurance


----------



## kojack (Jan 6, 2009)

To be honest, this small sample seems to indicate someone trying to justify their academic situation or maybe even a drug company sponsorship for some post doctoral work with a view to developing and marketing a new product.

After many years in 'academia' I am a confirmed cynic.

There is however a much more promising and realistic T2 assistance medication reported in today's Daily Mail.


----------

